# FS: Western MVP ultramount 8'6"



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

This was my backup plow until the last 4 years. Paint is in great shape, always washed after every use and kept inside my shop. I added gussets on the lift tower to correct a design flaw and also has grease zerks on the pivot bar. Has Boss curb guards and the cutting edge is 75%. Serviced every year whether it snowed or not. This plow works flawlessly and needs nothing.

It includes controller, a set of receivers, and any electrical that will work for whatever truck. Headlight harness is H13 that are coming off an 06 Dodge 2500. I have a brand new control harness to go with it. Located in Des Moines, Iowa.

$3000 or good reasonable offer. I don't get on here everyday, my number is 515-480-7193.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Bump


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Interested.... I need one for a 08 dodge 2500.

Anyway to load in back of truck or trailer?


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Sorry old dog, didn't see this til now. 

I can probably get it on to a trailer. It's got dollies or I have a engine hoist that I've used to load it. Is it a flatbed?


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

And to make it worth your while I'd sell all the wiring, controller, plow, and a set of receivers for $2600. All you'd need is the truck mount.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Can you get that to Chive?

I can have one of my local guys load that with a fork truck.

PM me ur number


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

On edit....I see ur number


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Still for sale.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Where were you last year......


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

JMHConstruction said:


> Where were you last year......


I believed the hype that it was going to be a very snowy year, should of known better when I was splitting wood in a t shirt on Christmas.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Sold


----------

